
Show HN: Top billionaires favorite books for high achievers - vankhoa1505
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/book-billionaire
======
milsebg
I like your compilation, but would advise to post your Show HN not to the
ProductHunt page but to your original source.

------
keiferski
The direct link to the website is:
[https://bookbillionaire.com](https://bookbillionaire.com)

